# Northgate dam, Smishek dam, and Powers lake...



## bowhunter (Jul 19, 2003)

Northgate is really good for small walleye and decent bluegill, and an occassional trout, and some crappie, and small/largemouth bass.... Had best luck with nightcrawlers.......

Smishek is good for northerns of various sizes, had best luck with spoons and large spinners..... Good sized walleye also..... best to use nightcrawlers or minnows for walleye..... also some decent perch, and many many small perch....

Powers lake is good for pike if you've got time..... Best luck with smelt and spoons and spinners.... there are some very large pike however...


----------



## bowhunter (Jul 19, 2003)

About a month ago, someone caught a huge northern in Smishek, I think it was over twenty pounds.

And last night, when my brother and I were fishing there, we saw someone with a really good looking one they'd caught, looked like around a ten pounder....


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

bowhunter, shhhh on these lakes. It is our little paradise.

Good luck to all and be safe


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

I fished Northgate on the 21st of October. Only fished for about half an hour because it was pretty windy, however I hooked into a 20+inch rainbow. It snapped my tippet right on the take unfortunately. Others have told me that they consider Northgate to be the best trout lake in ND right next to Fish Creek. :thumb:


----------



## bfish (Feb 11, 2004)

hey,;.;.;. has anyone heard any good ways to get nice size blue gill?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Use light tackle, real small jigs and wax worms. It's lots of fun.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

A stock pond in Glenburn has some nice rainbow trout too..........Don't taste like mud either.... :wink:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Anyone spring fishing yet?


----------

